# Codes and References



## Titleistguy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I'm looking to purchase the following from anyone that has it for sale:

AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Spec. 7th

PCI 8th Ed.

AISI S100 &amp; S213

Feel free to msg me with price, and I'll be more than happy to paypal and we can set up deal.

Thank you.


----------



## GTTrekkie (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey Title, you can get the AISI standards free from CFSI: https://cfsei.memberclicks.net/free-publications


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 24, 2018)

Trekkie...thank you for that link very much.

P.S...Voyager will always be my favorite, with TNG a close second.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE (Dec 27, 2018)

Titleistguy said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase the following from anyone that has it for sale:
> 
> ...


I don't know if this matters to you or not, but the PCI is no longer used for the SE exam. All precast questions have been removed. I'm sure they will eventually remove the cold formed AISI questions as well.


----------



## TheBigGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Without giving anything away, there was a bridge problem that I could have solved if I brought in the PCI book.  The books can good for the theory, but if you don't have PCI, don't go out and buy it.


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 29, 2018)

This is where I'm still a bit confused because the topics list for the 2018 tests and presumably this year's still lists precast/prestressed concrete.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Dec 30, 2018)

Titleistguy said:


> This is where I'm still a bit confused because the topics list for the 2018 tests and presumably this year's still lists precast/prestressed concrete.


Do you have all of the other code references shown for the exam? Since they removed the PCI reference, one of the other references may have a section that covers this topic now.


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes, I do have all the other references, and yes prestressed topics come up usually peripherally related to whatever CIP concrete topic is at hand. 

But if we're expected to calculate pre-stress losses, shears, strand forces and so forth, I feel like PCI is still the best document.  That said I'm not overly interested in spending 500 dollars for a new PCI manual.


----------



## cal91 (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm just using the SERM and ACI for my prestress references, for April 2019.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah, I would concentrate on the ACI 318 provisions for prestressed &amp; post-tensioned concrete. Use SERM or another reference for design examples, etc. An older copy of PCI is probably fine.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 9, 2019)

David,

Are you the David Connor, writer of the "Connor" book?  I say that because a friend of mine took and passed the SE recently and couldn't reccomened your book enough. 

I'd like to order it, but my question is this --- I've spent 12 years working in industry (10 as a PE), and 100% in buildings.  Will your book be enough to give me a fighting chance on the 10 or so morning bridge questions.  Or is there any other reference you'd recommend (besides the AASHTO itself) for us non-bridge guys?


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 9, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> David,
> 
> Are you the David Connor, writer of the "Connor" book?  I say that because a friend of mine took and passed the SE recently and couldn't reccomened your book enough.
> 
> I'd like to order it, but my question is this --- I've spent 12 years working in industry (10 as a PE), and 100% in buildings.  Will your book be enough to give me a fighting chance on the 10 or so morning bridge questions.  Or is there any other reference you'd recommend (besides the AASHTO itself) for us non-bridge guys?


Yep, that is me.  Didn't realize my book was being referred to as the "Connor" book.    

Anyway, I wrote the book specifically for building engineers (such as myself), to help us out on the SE exam bridge questions. I couldn't find any other "good" resources for studying the kind of bridge questions that I saw on the SE exam.  There is a chapter in PPI's SERM, and there is also CALTRANS references, but they did not really have the best examples in my opinion. Too involved or did not cover enough subjects. So that's why I wrote the book. The book has 40 vertical and 40 lateral questions. You can order the whole book, or just the books with the vertical or lateral only questions, if you are only taking the lateral or vertical exam.  

Here is my website with links to the Amazon pages to buy the book - www.davidconnorse.com

 Obviously, I would prefer that you bought the book, but if the friend who recommended it isn't using it, then maybe you could borrow theirs for the exam. ??


----------

